# How to Unblock a port



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

How do I block or Unblock a port, say port 461, in Windows Server 2003. I'm new to the Server world. Please explain me in clear fashion.

Cheers


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc784523(WS.10).aspx


----------



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanx

The link is worth to be a bookmark. Was very helpful.

Cheers


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

060456F said:


> Thanx
> 
> The link is worth to be a bookmark. Was very helpful.
> 
> Cheers


I will thank Google for you thanking me.
If I didn't have Google I would just be another computer idiot.


----------



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

Well said Squashman. I'm a well lazy guy ; don't wanna search for answers. I know todays internet world is full of informations, so that any question, particularly related to computing is encountered somewhere. Anyway I thanked you to find me the correct place.


----------

